
Spaniards prototype ARM-GPU hybrid supercomputer  - jacquesm
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/14/bsc_arm_gpu_hybrid_supercomputer/
======
mathnode
It looks delicious, I have been hanging on to my core2quad for nearly 4 years.
Can't wait to switch over to an ARM box.

~~~
adbge
I'm personally holding onto my Core2Duo until a general-purpose processor with
32 cores is available to consumers. It's completely arbitrary, but 32 cores is
for me, psychologically, the point where it feels like a crime not to design a
program in a concurrent fashion.

Picking such a buy-threshold also has the added benefit of suppressing any
desire that I might have to update to the latest and greatest. I look at
something and I think: "Well, that's nice, but it's no 32 core processor."

------
hsmyers
If I could wave my putative magic wand (hazel with ebony trim) I would hope
for a small box of these in an arrangement that allowed a flat cable to attach
to an existing x86 box. This way I could rehabilitate older (if not wiser)
hardware to perform up to new and higher standards.

